# Mystery Snails?



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanted to add 2 mystery snails to my 10gal, but I don't really know what they eat and such. So what I need to know is what I have to do to introduce them and feed them and basic care info. Because I'm not going to trust anything the petstore says about them except how much they cost.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

www.applesnail.net is a great resource.

Mystery snails have differing sexes unlike most snail species who are hermaphroditic. If you get two you may get eggs laid just above the water line. If you do not want to raise the baby snails you can merely scrape this egg sac off and dispose of it.

Mystery snails do best in lower temperatures but do fine in tropical temps as well. They need a good source of calcium and minerals so hard water is better for them. I would check the pH and gH/kH of your tank just to make sure your water isn't too soft. Generally speaking most public water sources have enough minerals for snails.

Other ways to get calcium to your snails is by feeding them veggie wafers or sticks supplemented with calcium as well as fresh high calcium veggies like spinach. A good rule of thumb is to give your snail food twice weekly and remove it the next day so to not foul the water.

Snails should be acclimated just like fish, first by letting them acclimate to the temp and then slowly acclimated to the change in water. If you buy the snails locally you won't have to acclimate them as long as you would if you got them from another place.

It can take up to a week for them to come out of their shell and begin moving around. Going to a new tank can be stressfull for them but they aren't dead so don't mistakenly throw them out. To know if a snail is dead you have to smell it.. or it will be hanging outside of its shell. If it's on the bottom in it's shell chances are it's just hibernating.

Umm.. lemme think of anything else... 

Oh.. if you find that your betta (or other fish) are eating the snail food you can easily remedy this by floating the snail in his own cup with his wafer overnight so he can eat without being bothered.

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> www.applesnail.net is a great resource.
> 
> Mystery snails have differing sexes unlike most snail species who are hermaphroditic. If you get two you may get eggs laid just above the water line. If you do not want to raise the baby snails you can merely scrape this egg sac off and dispose of it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding 1fish!!  Very thorough, and I will check out the website you mentioned. I bought them today, acclimated them, and they're moving around a bit and they ate a little bit off their algae wafers, is that ok for them to eat?, it's what I got for their food. They seem to be doing fine. So I feed them twice a week? How Much? I just gave them each one algae wafer which is pretty small, they're topfin algae thins so i gave one for now because im not sure how many to give and you said twice weekly so i will just need to know how many algae thins....and one final question do I just leave them in until they're all eaten up? thanks!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Algae wafers are just fine. I feed my snails them. The two kinds I have one is about the diameter of a pencil and the other is about the size of a dime. The smaller ones I feed two (for one snail) and the big ones I feed a half per meal.

IME they won't eat it all so its best to remove the uneaten portion after 12-24 hours so it doesn't foul the water.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I hear of people actually feeding their snails (or bottom dwellers) when the lights are out, so the Bettas don't snack on the food lol I have 3 Apple Snails in my 15g with my 6 girls. Love these things!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks 1f2f!! Pitluvus what do you feed your snails? And how much/often?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Snails are nocturnal so its best to feed them at lights out but you may still find fish pestering the snail while it eats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Even if fed after dark, fish may steal algae wafers (personal experience) at least my girls don't go after the veggies


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's been my experience as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

My fish don't seem to like the algae wafers they bit them one spat it out and never touched it again  I'm just lucky maybe?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pitluvus what do you feed your snails? And how much/often?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I feed my Malaysian Trumpet snails algae wafers and sinking fish pellets by Marineland. My fish won't eat them so I place them on the bottom of the tank before lights out. My Apple snails get algae wafers and they eat the water logged Indian Almond Leaves. My lone Ramshorn doesn't get anything but he does munch on the IAL in Nixon's tank  I haven't tried vegetables yet as they are quite expensive this time of season here


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, i'm doing the same, how often do you feed them?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, don't take my advice on feeding snails LOL I do it whenever I remember on the big tank since those eat the fish food. The Apples, twice a week and the ramshorn usually has a leaf to nom on.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok awesome, well people on here and applesnail.net seem to say [the majority of the time] twice a week, so that's what i'll do


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

jman828 I am wondering where you got your snails from??


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> jman828 I am wondering where you got your snails from??


Petsmart.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Alright thanks have you ever purchased any from walmart?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I haven't...


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

*Racist Betta?*

Quick background: Santa brought my son a male veiltail in a planted, heated, filtered, and cycled 15g tank. All is well. The aquarium is in a location where it will be getting quite a bit of sunlight, so I determined that a pair of apple (mystery) snails would make a nice addition to help control the anticipated algae growth. My son selected one snail with a yellow shell and translucent white/pink body and a second snail with a light blue shell and brown body.

The problem: The Betta picks on the blue/brown guy. Every time the poor thing tries to come out of its shell, the Betta is there to nip at his antennae, snorkel, eyes, or anything else it dares to bare. Meanwhile, the yellow/white guy gets away scot free and zooms around the tank with impunity!

It's been a week now and the yellow/white snail has nearly doubled in size while the poor blue/brown guy just seems to cower in one place. I've tried to intervene by feeding algae wafers at night and even by placing the blue/brown snail right next to a wafer in a strategic location where it'll be relatively safe. Nothing has worked so far and I'm concerned that the battered snail is going to starve.

Request for advice: I'm seeking the advice of this forum before I do anything too hasty. Should I return the bullied snail? Give it more time? Might the Betta eventually relax his aggression? Any thoughts on why he would go after the brown bodied snail while showing no interest in the lighter colored counterpart? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sometimes bettas are just not meant to have tank mates. There's no telling why he would pick on the blue snail and not the gold but I'd probably take the blue one out.


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

1fish2fish said:


> Sometimes bettas are just not meant to have tank mates. There's no telling why he would pick on the blue snail and not the gold but I'd probably take the blue one out.


Thanks for the reply, 1f2f. I'm leaning in that direction. I was hoping that the 15g would allow me to add some tank mates over time, but even my cursory familiarity with Bettas prepared me for the possibility that he wouldn't be too keen on making friends. Is there any reason to believe that he'd be less aggressive with other species (e.g., ghost shrimp, danios, tetras)?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

In my experience.. the ones that pick on snails are going to pick on almost anything else. It's really a gamble though.. he could be fine..or he might not.


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

1fish2fish said:


> In my experience.. the ones that pick on snails are going to pick on almost anything else. It's really a gamble though.. he could be fine..or he might not.


One more request for advice: If I return the snail, any thoughts on how best to explain that to a 2 year old?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

onemanswarm said:


> Quick background: Santa brought my son a male veiltail in a planted, heated, filtered, and cycled 15g tank. All is well. The aquarium is in a location where it will be getting quite a bit of sunlight, so I determined that a pair of apple (mystery) snails would make a nice addition to help control the anticipated algae growth. My son selected one snail with a yellow shell and translucent white/pink body and a second snail with a light blue shell and brown body.
> 
> The problem: The Betta picks on the blue/brown guy. Every time the poor thing tries to come out of its shell, the Betta is there to nip at his antennae, snorkel, eyes, or anything else it dares to bare. Meanwhile, the yellow/white guy gets away scot free and zooms around the tank with impunity!
> 
> ...


Sorry, been busy lately haven't been on, it's possible it could get used to the snails. My bettas did the same, now they're okay. I would try a bit longer unless it gets too bad then take it out for sure. Might work, but sometimes it just wont! 



1fish2fish said:


> Sometimes bettas are just not meant to have tank mates. There's no telling why he would pick on the blue snail and not the gold but I'd probably take the blue one out.


True, True like I said above you could try longer, based on your discresion.



1fish2fish said:


> In my experience.. the ones that pick on snails are going to pick on almost anything else. It's really a gamble though.. he could be fine..or he might not.





onemanswarm said:


> One more request for advice: If I return the snail, any thoughts on how best to explain that to a 2 year old?


Ooh, that's a tough one hey? You could be truthful and tell him or her the fishy was being mean to the snail so he had to leave for a little bit (or something that makes sense to a young one) or you could make a nice story or something, Honestly I'm not sure.....For the sake of the 2 year old I reccommend you try to keep it to see if it gets better based on your opinion to take it out if it gets too bad. Any more questions, just ask! Keep us posted if it gets better or worse.  Hopefully it'll work out well for the both of you!


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

jman828 said:


> Sorry, been busy lately haven't been on, it's possible it could get used to the snails. My bettas did the same, now they're okay. I would try a bit longer unless it gets too bad then take it out for sure. Might work, but sometimes it just wont!
> 
> 
> True, True like I said above you could try longer, based on your discresion.
> ...


UPDATE:

First of all, I thank you both for your insights. I felt better about my decision after taking your opinions into account. After another 24 hours of complete inactivity, I returned the tortured snail to the LFS, where it was promptly added to their adoption tank. Surprisingly, they generously offered me an in-store credit of $2.49. I requested a rain check pending further observation of the interaction between the Betta and the gold snail. If he turns his aggression toward his sole remaining tank mate, I may have to accept the fact that he's simply an antisocial Betta. Buy the ticket, take the ride. 

I broke the news to my son with minimal deception. I told him that Noodle was sick and that we needed to take him to the pet store so the doctor could help him feel better. He took it well and was relieved to know that Pinky (the gold snail) and Nemo (what else would a 2yo name his fish?) were feeling just fine. His only request was that we visit Noodle to see him when he's better.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, that's so cool he took it well. That makes me happy and I'm sure it makes you feel good too!  Glad it all turned out well and you made a good decision based on you opinion on the matter. Good Job !
 In Memorium - Noodle: Best Wishes


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Would an apple snail be alright in an unfiltered five gal? Or is more space needed?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mavi said:


> Would an apple snail be alright in an unfiltered five gal? Or is more space needed?


Depends what's in there with it, if you have one betta, yes but only one....more than one betta, nothing else


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

Follow up to Racist Betta:

Pinky the golden Apple Snail is still getting along great. The Betta never disturbs him. The same cannot be said for poor Noodle. I visited the pet store where I returned him two weeks ago and he's still sitting in the same spot in their quarantine/adoption tank. I fear the worst. Sorry I let you down, Noodle. I should have pulled you out of that abusive relationship sooner.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

onemanswarm said:


> Follow up to Racist Betta:
> 
> Pinky the golden Apple Snail is still getting along great. The Betta never disturbs him. The same cannot be said for poor Noodle. I visited the pet store where I returned him two weeks ago and he's still sitting in the same spot in their quarantine/adoption tank. I fear the worst. Sorry I let you down, Noodle. I should have pulled you out of that abusive relationship sooner.


That's good C:, it's too bad about Noodle, but you did do the right thing. We can just keep hoping someone gets him soon. Glad at least Pinky is doing well.


----------

